# What happens if D* dumps Tivo?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have been waiting for the D* HDTivo to be released. If they part company what happens to customers with this type of unit?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I suppose you'd have to see what happens to the Ultimate TV user's at the end of the year. They haven't been produced for a while, and there seems to be some sort of contract between Microsoft and D* that is up in December.

However, their $10/month fee x's the amount of users means a huge amount of money per month that easily pays for providing the program guide. It seems that D* is suggesting DTivos as repacements when one fails (under D* warranty) They may just take them out of service by waiting for attrition as they are not solid state.

The fact is the monthly Tivo fee is a large amount of money going into D*'s pockets, and turning Tivo's off would result in a loss of that revenue, plus many of the most loyal D* customers!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Coming October 18th is a new Directv TIVO promotion you can't refuse "Truth or Dare" will run until the end of Feb 2004.


----------



## hanesj75 (Sep 19, 2003)

Boba,

Any more information on this D* Tivo promotion coming up? I close on a new house on October 10th and have decided to give D* a try.

I was just about to pull the trigger on a Hughes HDRV2 and triple-LNB satellite through ExpertSat and the deal listed elsewhere on DBSTalk. Is there something else better coming down the pike I should wait for?

Thanks!

-John


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Good Luck on your house 



And see what deals you can find from the different sites 
Hope everything works out for u


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

boba said:


> Coming October 18th is a new Directv TIVO promotion you can't refuse "Truth or Dare" will run until the end of Feb 2004.


Yes please do not leave us in suspense. I was just about to sign. Should I wait? The $46 price sounds pretty good should I wait? Please give details!


----------



## sunnflower75 (Sep 29, 2003)

boba said:


> Coming October 18th is a new Directv TIVO promotion you can't refuse "Truth or Dare" will run until the end of Feb 2004.


do you know what the promo will be? how much they will be offering tivo for?


----------



## Novice (Aug 24, 2003)

You've rattled my cage too - any further news???


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

paulh said:


> I suppose you'd have to see what happens to the Ultimate TV user's at the end of the year. They haven't been produced for a while, and there seems to be some sort of contract between Microsoft and D* that is up in December.
> 
> However, their $10/month fee x's the amount of users means a huge amount of money per month that easily pays for providing the program guide. It seems that D* is suggesting DTivos as repacements when one fails (under D* warranty) They may just take them out of service by waiting for attrition as they are not solid state.
> 
> The fact is the monthly Tivo fee is a large amount of money going into D*'s pockets, and turning Tivo's off would result in a loss of that revenue, plus many of the most loyal D* customers!


Can someone please tell me whatever to Ultimate TV? Will they or won't they work at the end of the year?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Here's the new DirecTV promo



sunnflower75 said:


> do you know what the promo will be? how much they will be offering tivo for?


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

EricG said:


> Here's the new DirecTV promo


"As part of the promotion, DirecTV plans to cut in half, to $99, the price of a DVR with a built-in DirecTV tuner"

What is the other "part" of the promotion? You can already get Tivo for DirectTV for as little as $46 from internet companies. What makes this offer better?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

It is for existing customers, who generally get gouged when purchasing new equipment. You generally only get good deals when you are a new subscriber.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> It is for existing customers, who generally get gouged when purchasing new equipment. You generally only get good deals when you are a new subscriber.


So does that mean they will have even better deals for new customers?

Because DirectTV is already charing $200 for new customers:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/NewHardwareHome.do?offer=WDDSDVR1&OHO_ATTR_SERVICE_ZIP_CODE=unknown


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Karl said:


> Can someone please tell me whatever to Ultimate TV? Will they or won't they work at the end of the year?


 You might get a more complete answer at the Ultimate TV forum at AVS:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=41


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

paulh said:


> You might get a more complete answer at the Ultimate TV forum at AVS:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=41


Do you mean this story?

http://biz.yahoo.com/djus/030925/1512001021_1.html

How could DirectTV just drop Tivo??? Customers would have their heads.


----------

